
Report charts out “iPhone Middle Class” of app developers - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/07/29/report-charts-out-iphone-middle-class-of-app-developers/
======
vannevar
The title is misleading---these are all apps in the Top 25. They are not the
'middle class', they are the 'rich' in the App Store economy.

